# Handheld PDF reader



## phaenilda (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey, I've got a lot of ebooks, almost as many as I have real books, but I hate sitting at my computer to read.
I've been thinking, and I thought that a handheld device shaped like a normal book, with two screens and a pen for scrolling would be really cool.
But they probably don't have something like that, so does anyone know of a cheap handheld that can read PDFs, preferably one that doesn't have to run Windows?


----------



## phaenilda (Jun 22, 2005)

*bump* :deveous:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Philips are bringing out a new *e-reader* soon with a paper-like digital display that folds up into a tube. It's not exactly what you're looking for, but it's the coolest thing I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

phaenilda said:


> Hey, I've got a lot of ebooks, almost as many as I have real books, but I hate sitting at my computer to read.
> I've been thinking, and I thought that a handheld device shaped like a normal book, with two screens and a pen for scrolling would be really cool.
> But they probably don't have something like that, so does anyone know of a cheap handheld that can read PDFs, preferably one that doesn't have to run Windows?


the Palm Tungsten can read pdf's.

http://www.palm.com/us/products/handhelds/tungsten-e2/


----------



## phaenilda (Jun 22, 2005)

The readius looks really cool. I can't afford a Tungsten, I'm afraid.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

phaenilda said:


> The readius looks really cool. I can't afford a Tungsten, I'm afraid.



i'm not sure the readius is gonna be cheaper than the 199$ for the tungsten.


----------

